# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  TAPES post best tapes for specified uses here

## T. Ashley McGrew

3M VHB Very High Bond tape.

Very cool stuff! 

For an interesting Discovery Channel video click HERE


VHB cropped_plzd..jpg
This tape is a clear gel that passes oddy tests for being in proximate to art objects.

VHB tape 1_plzd..jpg

Attachment 547 
It is a doublesided tape that has been confirmed to remain flexible for a long period of time and is very strong.

VHB tape in store&.jpg

It is available in the big rolls shown above in a couple of thicknesses, but more recently it has become available in small sized rolls in building supply, hardware, and some drug stores.

Some applications:

To hold small plex labels (letter sized paper or smaller) - 3 or four small pieces (1/4" x 1/4") will secure the label. The use of small pieces like this also allows for easy removal of the labels from painted wall surfaces usually without damage. Remove the label with a twisting motion. tape that remains on the wall can be "rolled off" leaving no visible residue on the paint surface.

Using large amounts of tape especially metal to metal can be considered a virtually permanent bond.

A source for the large roll is here 

http://www.uline.com/BL_6038/3M-4910-VHB-Acrylic-Tape


More information on the tape shown-

3M VHB- Distributor/RS Hughes 
#4910 Clear 0.040 (1.0) This family of clear tapes is excellent for applications where clear or colorless is desired. The general purpose 
adhesive on both sides is suitable for high surface energy substrates. 


Product Description: 
3MVHBTapes provide the convenience and simplicity of a tape fastener and are ideal for use in many interior and 
exterior bonding applications. In many situations, they can replace rivets, spot welds, liquid adhesives and other permanent 
fasteners. 
These 3MVHBTapes are made with acrylic foam which is viscoelastic in nature. This gives the foam energy absorbing 
and stress relaxing properties which provides these tapes with their unique characteristics. The acrylic chemistry provides 
outstanding durability performance. 
These tapes utilize a variety of specific foam, adhesive, color and release liner types to provide each product/family with 
specific features. These features can include adhesion to specific or a broad range of materials, conformability, high tensile 
strength, high shear and peel adhesion, resistance to plasticizer migration, and UL746C recognition. All 3MVHBTapes 
have excellent durability and excellent solvent and moisture resistance. 
Note: All3MVHBTapes should be thoroughly evaluated by the end user under actual use conditions with intended 
substrates to determine whether a specific tape is fit for a particular purpose and suitable for users method of application, 
especially if expected use involves extreme environmental conditions or high dead load stress.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

3M #465 Transfer Tape

Transfer tape.jpg 
Pictured are rolls with widths of 1", 2", 3", 5" and 12".

This thin, double-sided tape is basically an acrylic adhesive that is appled using peel away backing that passes Oddy tests consistently. It comes in widths from 1/4" to 48".

It has a variety of uses. For example use it for flattening down fabric to decks or build-ups in display cases.

One of the neatest things about it is that you can put it on the back of any material you choose and cut it in strips and you have instant tape.
Probably one of the most obvious application is with Marvelseal. 
With this as a peel-off backing you make your own barrier tape – thinner widths are used for backs of frame packages – wider to seal case or crate interior corners. Also you can make Tyvek tape, Felt liners, and under some conditions it can be used to adhere foam like Volara.
3M product description below:

*3M™ Adhesive Transfer Tape 465*







2.0 mil high tack acrylic adhesive 400 with 3.5 mil 60 lb densified kraft paper liner.


High speed flying splices and zero speed splices on most grades of paper.



Benefits and Features:2 mil adhesive transfer tape with easy liner release for manual or hand applications. Fibered adhesive transfer tape.

High tack, excellent adhesion to most paper stocks. Good low temperature performance and peel strength on many surfaces. 
General purpose adhesive transfer tapes for use in printing applications such as splicing, core starting, flexo, and laminating. High speed flying splices on most grades of paper. 
Paper and Print, Commercial Printing, General Industrial 
Used for core starting, splicing, bonding, mounting, attaching, holding, affixing, joining, and laminating. Paper to paper applications. Splicing of foils, films and fabrics. Attaching metal or plastic nameplates. Mounting promotional items such as posters.

http://www.hisco.com/products/view/T...FYt_QgodhWMAlg

----------

